# My review of the m-edge Guardian waterproof case



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I posted a review of the guardian case on my blog. In general I like the case and it does want it claims. It keeps the kindle dry and it floats.

The negatives are what you expected. Turning the kindle on is a pain because you have to open the case to do it. The 5 way controller is very stiff and hard to move. And it is heavy!

If you want to read more go here http://bookwi.se/guardian-waterprooffloating-case-for-kindle/


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I used it quite extensively this weekend. I even left it floating in a hot tub for quite a while and never a drop of water. A couple of additions to my original review, The keyboard is useable, but the rubber that is used for the keyboard is slightly tacky and attracts dust and dog hair, etc. And the power button issues is really frustrating.

Here is a pic of it floating the the hot tub


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I used mine this weekend at our lake property...when you used yours in the sun, did the covering over the keyboard expand? Mine blew up like a balloon, and I wonder if mine has a problem....


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the additional information.  Sounds like there might be a few things they need to work out on this case, but I'm happy to hear that it is truly waterproof.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

It was not hot when I used mine.  But I will be using it at the beach in a few weeks and it will be hot. Did the keyboard go down when you opened it?


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I've not used mine in very hot places, but I've never had that problem, either with taking a hot bath or with being outside in the sun. It was about 85 around here yesterday but most of the day I was in an air conditioned room (though not very high AC), and the day before it was probably around 80, and even when I left it in the car I didn't have issues.

I don't know, maybe its just not gotten hot enough here to have that come up, but its not came up for me.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Did the keyboard go down when you opened it?


It did go down when I opened it, but it seems distended to me. It was in the 90's here yesterday and very humid. There was no moisture inside the case. When I was reading, I was in the sun, but when I wasn't reading, it was in the shade, under the umbrella. Honestly, I was afraid it would pop!


----------



## Missyrose (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi, I just used my new Guardian for a week in the Caribbean and I figured I'd give everyone a full report:

I loved, loved, LOVED this case. I spent 7 days sitting either in the Caribbean Sea or the swimming pool, reading my K2. Not once did a drop of water or grain of sand get into the case. You can truly submerge it and it floats back to the top of the water!

Okay, lets answer some of the questions people seem to have about the case:

Power switch -- Yes, it is kind of annoying that you can't access it without opening the case. But the Kindle stays awake for a long enough time that it wasn't a huge deal. Even when I fell asleep and would need to turn it back on, I was able to open the case on the beach (with the strong tradewinds blowing) without getting any sand in the case.

Accessing the controls through the silicon -- Totally easy, I've seen some people say it is difficult to use the joystick, but it just takes a little practice. The Next page/Previous page/Menu buttons are very accessable and easy to use.

Reading through the cover -- There's NO glare, which was awesome. I sat in direct sunlight for most of the week and had no problems reading.

Couple of things to remember -- 1)Follow the directions that come with the case and test the seal before putting your Kindle in it. 2)The case will fog up a bit if you go from very cold air conditioning to hot, muggy air. It will burn off quickly if left alone.

Here's what "Carrie" looked like in her Guardian on the beach:










And in the pool:










Come at me with any questions you have!


----------



## MarieAtMEdge (May 27, 2009)

Come check out our Guardian Castaway Contest:

http://app.medgestore.com/promos/castaway/

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Missyrose, did you put the screen protector on yours?  Because honestly, the glare merely indoors at home is appalling.  I can't imagine trying to read this thing in full sun.  I despise screen protectors--I can never put them on without bubbles or trapped dust, they scratch easily, and they tend to blur the text.  If a screen protector is an absolute requirement to remove the glare from this, it's probably going back.

Coupled with the nasty dust-magnet feel of the silicone and the weight, that aspect of this case has been a total disappointment to me so far.


----------



## Missyrose (Apr 21, 2009)

I did use the screen protector. I hadn't used the Guardian in the sun before I put the protector on, so I can't really say what a difference it made...only that I had no problem with glare with the protector on.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Bummer for me, but I am glad to hear it worked so well for you!  Thanks for posting your experience.

I was counting on MEdge's original description, which talked about anti glare products being used--it never occurred to me that they would use a $1 piece of film to accomplish that on an $80 product.  I should have known better.  

I'll wait until our next sunny day to try it outside without the film, but it sounds like I'd best be looking at alternatives again.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

This would also be great in the review section


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Bummer for me, but I am glad to hear it worked so well for you! Thanks for posting your experience.
> 
> I was counting on MEdge's original description, which talked about anti glare products being used--it never occurred to me that they would use a $1 piece of film to accomplish that on an $80 product. I should have known better.
> 
> I'll wait until our next sunny day to try it outside without the film, but it sounds like I'd best be looking at alternatives again.


I just put the screen protector on yesterday and it is super-easy, so I wouldn't count it out just because of that.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I got my guardian last week and I love it!   I had bought other products to protect my Kindle around water and never got up the nerve to actually use them to read in my hot tub.  After I did the leak test, I put the Kindle in it and went to the hot tub.  I also have been reading in the back yard with it, but mainly in the shade.  It was around 100 here today and I had no problems with taking it between the air-conditioned house, hot tub and yard.   No bubbles, but I was in the shade.  I put the screen protector on it before using and haven't had a problem with a glare.  Since I have a screen protector on my Kindle and iPhone, I probably would have bought one for this so I am glad they sent it.  Not having access to the power button hasn't been a problem at all for what I want it to do.  The weight hasn't bothered me - this is so much easier to hold than the paperbacks I was reading in the hot tub.  Those paperbacks always looked so pitiful because I always ended up soaking them.  So I am really pleased with this product.


----------



## Missyrose (Apr 21, 2009)

cheerio said:


> This would also be great in the review section


I thought this too, so I put it up in the review section yesterday afternoon (I know I'll get flamed by people for the double post, but I figured people might be looking for a review in the actual review section).

Thanks!


----------



## nuffe (Jun 23, 2010)

Here is a tutorial:


----------



## cmdixon (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reviews.  I'm glad you guys are brave enough to test submerging it under water.  Maybe it's because I've only had my Kindle for 2 months now, but I think I'd be too chicken to test it.


----------



## MarieAtMEdge (May 27, 2009)

The same video is also linked on the product page for the Guardian case on our website:
https://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge
[email protected]


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Missyrose, did you put the screen protector on yours? Because honestly, the glare merely indoors at home is appalling. I can't imagine trying to read this thing in full sun. I despise screen protectors--I can never put them on without bubbles or trapped dust, they scratch easily, and they tend to blur the text. If a screen protector is an absolute requirement to remove the glare from this, it's probably going back.
> 
> Coupled with the nasty dust-magnet feel of the silicone and the weight, that aspect of this case has been a total disappointment to me so far.


I found this screen protector the easiest to put on screen protector that I have ever used. I have a few bubbles because of hairs getting into it because of sitting on a bed while putting it on, but you can't see those when you're reading (and they're only on the edge). The screen protector actually isn't blurring the text at all to me, and is one of the best glare reduction screen protectors I have seen. I actually am thinking of going and buying other m-edge screen protectors for the kindle because of preferring this screen protector over any other one I have seen besides the one on my laptop (which costs $60 for a 10.4" screen and came on the laptop).


----------



## eReadingWarrior (Jul 1, 2010)

I just read on M-Edge's facebook page that someone figured out a hack that turns off/delays the screensaver from coming on, thus solving the problem of access to the on/off switch.  Has anyone tried this hack, and how easy is it to install?


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks great! I am going to buy one of those soon


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

eReadingWarrior said:


> I just read on M-Edge's facebook page that someone figured out a hack that turns off/delays the screensaver from coming on, thus solving the problem of access to the on/off switch. Has anyone tried this hack, and how easy is it to install?


The hack is for either a 2.2/2.21 firmware or a 2.3 firmware. I am updated. But I will try it and let everyone know.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

arshield said:


> The hack is for either a 2.2/2.21 firmware or a 2.3 firmware. I am updated. But I will try it and let everyone know.


My wife has the 2.3 firmware and the hack works great, very easy. Just download the file, put in on the kindle and do an update. It is set to change the screensaver to start at 1 hour. Also tried it on my 2.5 kindle. It does not work


----------



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

Just received my M-Edge Guardian, ordered 3rd , dispatched 6th and received here in the UK today the 8th,.  Amazing service!

Already love it and will be putting it to good use with two weeks in Turkey.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> Here's what "Carrie" looked like in her Guardian on the beach:


Carrie looked great!

I have an M-Edge Guardian (I was lucky enough to win my Guardian through the M-Edge Mother's Day Contest-- Thanks again!). We have had crummy weather up until this past week so have been unable to use it since first testing it in the sink. This past week it has proven itself. I have bobbed around on the pool with my kindle while using a couple of "noodles" for flotation and been very happy.

I have noticed that in the extreme heat, the soft plastic covering the keyboard has bubbled out from the expanding air pressure inside. When this has happened, I have simply set it on the water to "float" for a minute and the temperature drops and air pressure goes back to normal. It has not proven to be a problem as of yet although I have to admit a week of floating around on the pool after I get home from work in the evenings isn't exactly an extensive test...

Yes, the on/off button is a pill but I consider it well worth the hassle for the peace of mind I have while using it. I am taking it camping next week and will test it out on the river. Plan to use the wrist wrap on the river so in case I fall asleep and drop it, it doesn't get away from me drifting downriver .


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Im curious though.. doesn't that on off thing drive you crazy.. I read alot but get sidetracked sometimes so when I get back its in sleep mode.. the opening and reclose seems like a hassle.. I am not a camper (unless you count the limited room service menu at the Marriott after midnight) so it maybe more case then needed for someone like me... I am hoping that poor womans case was just a fluke..

she DID update though that she did not send her Kindle to medge.. she was able to finally pry it off with the  stick that comes with the compressed air can.. I am so glad she at least has the kindle intact.. Medge has a good reputation I cant imagine the wouldn't replace it for her.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> Im curious though.. doesn't that on off thing drive you crazy..


It hasn't yet but it WILL. I have just been fortunate this week that I have been by myself bobbing around on the pool so haven't had a lot of distractions. It would be a pill to be constantly drying it off to open it up to get reading again. I am reading about a hack so that the screensaver doesn't kick in... but I haven't had time to investigate or experiment.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Post-river vacation review. I got to really test the M-Edge Guardian this past week as I was using it while camping. I didn't have the heat I can imagine you get in the Caribbean, but I did have some pretty diverse conditions.

Rough and Tumble: Kindle remained safe and dry even though I knocked it up pretty good stumbling around in the rocks. I thought for sure I had broken it when I fell on the trail heading down to the riverbank and the bag carrying my Kindle (in Guardian) with all the sun block and snacks bounced and slid to the bottom and ended up in the shallow along the river. I had the Kindle wrapped in a towel inside the Guardian which is probably what saved it. I do not imagine it could have survived the fall without it.

Waterproof: Kindle got wet repeatedly. One time it escaped me when I was trying to cross the river carrying an ice chest. I dropped the bag it was in and the Kindle came out of it somewhere in the rapids. It was swept downstream and even went under for a bit and was rescued about 50 yards downstream by someone on a float tube. It was splashed repeatedly all weekend long, floated in the current, and even carried under and stayed dry. In retrospect, I wish I had requested a RED guardian to make it easier to spot when idiots such as myself drop it into the river. 

Screen Bubbling: The flexible covers over the keyboard _really_ bubbled outward from the heat along the river. This time it did not shrink back to regular size and the panels remain substantially bowed. The main keyboard panel is so bowed at this point that it is impossible to maneuver the "mouse" button as the panel no longer fits squarely over the toggle. Now I have to open the case to stop the screen saver and change my book selections.

Overall Review: I will continue to use the Guardian as it kept my device safe and dry. I hadn't considered the rough-and-tumble aspects of the device when I first became interested in the product but this was a definite advantage. What has changed is how I use the Guardian. I originally envisioned leaving my Kindle in the device for the entire vacation and only opening it to unlock the screen saver. By the end of the week I was using the Guardian for all transportation and reading on the water. However, whenever along the bank or in camp, I had it back in a sandwich baggie for easy access and protection.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

In regards to the plastic staying "bubbled" - have you tried leaving the case open somewhere about as hot as when it had bubbled - that fixed that problem for me.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Tuttle:  Thank you for the suggestion!  I trotted it outside and left it on the picnic table in the sun after reading your post.  Will let you know what happens.


----------



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

Took my M-Edge Guardian case to Turkey and for 5 days it worked really well. Used in and by the pool and loved it. Then on day 6 the lower right clasp broke off and so it was useless.

Looking at the plastics on the clasps they do appear to be very thin and week in this area. I was very disappointed that it failed so quickly, thankfully not whilst in the water!

Now seeking a replacement from M-edge but as it had been bought specifically for my holiday, any replacement will come too late for this year at least


----------

